# BG Fixieren



## eDreamer (2. März 2003)

Hi,

kann mir mal wer sagen, was es für Möglichkeiten gibt ein Hintergrundbild zu fixieren, soll natürlich möglichst gut bei allen 3 meistbenutzten Bildschirmauflösungen aussehen. Angefangen bei 800x600 über 1024x768 und höher.   

THX


----------



## THE REAL TOOLKIT (2. März 2003)

Entweder bgproperties=fixed im body Tag oder mit CSS.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (5. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von THE REAL TOOLKIT _
> *Entweder bgproperties=fixed im body Tag oder mit CSS. *



sorry Toolkit, aber "bgproperties=fixed" ist sogar mir zu IEonly *schüttel* - dann lieder 


```
<body style="background-attachment:fixed;">
```

ciao


----------

